# Game Thread: Kings @ Suns 4/16/05



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

<center>








*<center>(49-30)*
*<center> @*
<center>








*<center>(60-19)*

*<center>AMERICA WEST ARENA*
<center>









*<center>Probable Lineups*





































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Maurice Evans/ Kenny Thomas/Brian Skinner





































Steve Nash/Joe Johnson/Jim Jackson/ Shawn Marion/Amare Stoudemire

*<center>Previous Game's*
*<center>Kings 115 Lakers 106*
<center>Box Score 
*<center> Suns 98 Clippers 91*
<center>Box Score 

*<center> Key Matchup*

*<center>Mike Bibby*
<center>









*<center>PPG 19.5
<center>RPG 4.2
<center>APG 6.8
<center>Last Game Stats: 39min/26pts/5reb/7asts/2stl*


*<center>Steve Nash*
<center>









*<center>PPG 15.8
<center>RPG 3.3
<center>APG 11.5
<center>Last Game Stats: 41min/14pts/3reb/11asts/1stl*


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Game Prediction*

*Kings 116*
Suns 108

*Bibby 29pts 6reb 11asts
Cat 25pts 8reb 6asts
Skinner 19pts 15reb
K9 18pts 11reb*

Amare 31pts 11reb 3blk


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Darius starting in for Pedja?? I think it might be Corliss? :whoknows:

This is probably the game that I think Kings will most likely lose to on this roadtrip. But I never predict a Kings lost. :king: 


Kings 122
Suns 118

Bibby 28 pts, 6 rebs, 11 assists
Cat 25 pts, 6 rebs, 5 assists
Thomas 16 pts, 11 rebs, 3 assists
CORLISS 14 pts, 9 rebs, 3 assists

Nash 27 pts, 5 rebs, 14 assists
Amare 24 pts, 12 rebs, 3 assists

*GO KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Let's get the 50th win!

Kings 111
Suns 107

Corliss or Evans will start at the 3, not Darius.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Cool guys. Will change it faster than you can close and open your eyes. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

This is the game that I actually predicted that we will lose on the playoff thread. 

But here goes my new predictions:

*Kings 114*
Suns 109

*Bibby 32pts*
Nash 28pts


We need this one more than ever. :yes:


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Twix said:


> Darius starting in for Pedja?? I think it might be Corliss? :whoknows:
> 
> This is probably the game that I think Kings will most likely lose to on this roadtrip. But I never predict a Kings lost. :king:
> 
> ...



If we want to win this game we need to really out hustle the Suns and get Skinner and K9 to hammer the ball inside, I think the interior is thier weakest point. Hopefully the loss of Peja will increase the Kings hunger to win.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Cool guys. Will change it faster than you can close and open your eyes. :biggrin:


I blinked several times, and Songalia was still there. You are terrible Ilir, just terrible


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Theo! said:


> I blinked several times, and Songalia was still there. You are terrible Ilir, just terrible


 :biggrin: 

:curse: 


Make predictions now.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Am I really the oldest one in this thread so far?? I didn't even know Theo was 14!?  


I forgot about Mo Evans. Yeah, he probably going to start in for Pedja. But I won't be surprise if it's Corliss though...since Adelman likes vet players more. Plus, Corliss started in the first game back as a King.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> If we want to win this game we need to really out hustle the Suns and get Skinner and K9 to hammer the ball inside, I think the interior is thier weakest point. Hopefully the loss of Peja will increase the Kings hunger to win.


You're right...I should have made Thomas have over 20 points in this game.
Need big games from all players!!! :rbanana: GO KINGS!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Am I really the oldest one in this thread so far?? I didn't even know Theo was 14!?
> 
> 
> I forgot about Mo Evans. Yeah, he probably going to start in for Pedja. But I won't be surprise if it's Corliss though...since Adelman likes vet players more. Plus, Corliss started in the first game back as a King.


Yeah, you probably are in this forum. :yes:

I'm 20. and Peja Vu is 20. Pejavlade is 16.

So we gotta listen to you. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, I am 14

Kings: 103
Suns: 109


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Yep, I am 14
> 
> Kings: 103
> Suns: 109


:gopray: you don't get it right.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Kings: 101
Suns: 109

lmao at Kings trying to beat Phoenix


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Game prediction Suns Win 120-110


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

SpursFan16 said:


> Kings: 101
> Suns: 109
> 
> lmao at Kings trying to beat Phoenix


You just watch. :yes:

:greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacramento (49-30) at Phoenix (60-19) 10:00 pm EDT 



> PHOENIX (Ticker) -- The Phoenix Suns continue their fight for the best record in the league Saturday when they host their Western Conference rivals, the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> Sacramento recorded a 115-106 road win over the Los Angeles Lakers on Friday for its fourth consecutive victory. Mike Bibby scored 26 points and Cuttino Mobley collected 23 points and 10 assists in the victory.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Quick Facts: Sacramento at Phoenix  



> The Sacramento Kings must be doubling up on their Flintstones vitamins lately. While a lot of clubs are dragging their butts around the floor at this late juncture of the season, the Kings have shifted into overdrive averaging 118.6 points in their last five games.
> 
> Of course, things have gotten a little looser defensively while the Kings have been busy pouring in the buckets. They’ve allowed 108.4 points against in that stretch, which has limited their backers’ profits to three paydays over the last five tilts.
> 
> But you won’t hear much complaining about that from over backers. They’ve gotten paid five straight times and made seven trips to the ticket window in the Kings’ last 10. Sacramento now ranks No. 8 in the NBA in overs with a 43-35 total ratio.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Bet on the Kings!!! :groucho:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Bet on the Kings!!! :groucho:


9472 on Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> 9472 on Kings.


1000 from me. I'm not too sure about this game.


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Suns-111
Kings-100


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

You guys ready for the game or what??


I know I am. :banana:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Win or lose...I just want the Kings to be healthy!! Health right now is #1. We've already clinched the Playoffs and IMO, I think if our team is healthy, we can do very well in the POs. 

GO KINGS!!! :king:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Im excited but this game will not be on tv for me.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Im excited but this game will not be on tv for me.


Oh, yeah I forgot about that. It's on NBATV. Sorry man.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Win or lose...I just want the Kings to be healthy!! Health right now is #1. We've already clinched the Playoffs and IMO, I think if our team is healthy, we can do very well in the POs.
> 
> GO KINGS!!! :king:


I agree with you Twix. If we're healthy we should be able to take anyone, and anyone I mean Spurs, Pistons, Suns, Heat.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Oh, yeah I forgot about that. It's on NBATV. Sorry man.



Hopefully next year I will be able to get NBATV and try to follow as many games as I can.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Hopefully next year I will be able to get NBATV and try to follow as many games as I can.


I hope you do man. :yes:

So they offer NBATV over there in Canada?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I hope you do man. :yes:
> 
> So they offer NBATV over there in Canada?


I think if you get Digital Cable you can pay extra to get it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> I think if you get Digital Cable you can pay extra to get it.


Cool. :greatjob:

I just got my 7000th post 3 posts ago and didn't even notice it. :laugh:

Congrats to me. :banana:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Cool. :greatjob:
> 
> I just got my 7000th post 3 posts ago and didn't even notice it. :laugh:
> 
> Congrats to me. :banana:


Congrats man hopefully we get to see 7,000 more from you.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Congrats man hopefully we get to see 7,000 more from you.


Thanks a lot man. :biggrin:

Same goes for you. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm watching Nuggets-Rockets game right now.

For anyone that wants to know. 

Denver 41-41 Houston

2ndQ with 4:40 left....


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings will unfortunately lose this one. Back to back, the Kings will hang tough for the first half, then fade... 119-105


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

KMart and Mutombo going at it. Dunking on each other. :laugh:

I love Kmart. :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

O btw, I expect Mobley and Bibby to have big games... Don't know why... But I do...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

OT: Kenyon Martin looks like injured. More news later on.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

uke: Dissapointed at Sura performance thus far 3 personalfouls and only 1 reb this half.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> uke: Dissapointed at Sura performance thus far 3 personalfouls and only 1 reb this half.


Yeah, :laugh:

But Mutombo has picked up his game. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kenyon Martin has returned despite that knee injury. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

OT:

Nuggets 52-64 Rockets

3rdQ with 8:37 left...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

OT: Wow Sura has 4 fouls in 11min.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> OT: Wow Sura has 4 fouls in 11min.


Just not his night apparently. :laugh:

GO NUGGETS!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

3rdQ is over. Can't wait for our game. :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Nuggets - Rockets game is over.

Rockets 115-87 Nuggets



GO KINGS!!!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Twix said:


> Am I really the oldest one in this thread so far?? I didn't even know Theo was 14!?


Make way for Grampa G-Force. Sometimes my darn walker tires me out so much that I have take an afternoon nap.

Let's see now, the Suns are gonna win this one, but not necessarily cover the vBookie spread. They been dogging it lately and pulling out games in the fourth quarter. Still, they oughta win tonight.

Suns 112
Kings 106

I see the game just started...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Nuggets - Rockets game is over.
> 
> Rockets 115-87 Nuggets
> 
> GO KINGS!!!


Yep, that oughta cool down those upstart Nuggets. That was a pretty good whuppin'.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

G-Force said:


> Yep, that oughta cool down those upstart Nuggets. That was a pretty good whuppin'.


They sure did whoop them. :yes: :nonono:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Sad game to watch, but if it drops us to 6th.. and we are losing to a very good team, i wont shed a tear.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

So Houston gots 2 games left with Clippers and Sonics, we got Utah and the Suns agian ... well, lets go win rest of the games and hope Rockets do the same and we will be locked in at 6th seed.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I didn't see or hear this game at all. I just got home right now. Sad to see the Kings lose.  But I just hope no Kings player got hurt in this game! :gopray:

GO KINGS!!!!

And wow...Nuggets got spank by Rockets too??


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey guys, I looked through and I think my score prediction was closest. I predicted 111-100 Suns, you can check my post. Do I get 2500 points or was someone else closer?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

we got crushed, but, looking at the schedule, since houston is likely to win out (they play the Clippers and a slumping Seatle team, both at home) and because they own the tiebreaker with us, and since we have the tiebreaker and a one game lead in the loss column over Denver, who still has to play Pheonix once like us, we are now likely to end up in the 6th seed.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I heard that Pedja said he think he's OK (health-- but he still will be out until playoffs). So let's keep praying for Pedja, BRad and Bobby!! :gopray:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> we got crushed, but, looking at the schedule, since houston is likely to win out (they play the Clippers and a slumping Seatle team, both at home) and because they own the tiebreaker with us, and since we have the tiebreaker and a one game lead in the loss column over Denver, who still has to play Pheonix once like us, we are now likely to end us in the 6th seed.


If that happens, we'll face the Sonics.

Then that'll mean we might never find out the secret Ilir, pejavlade and Theo have... :|


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

House leads in scoring with 17 points?! 

Tag TIED with Bibby in assists with 5! I think this is the first time that's happen. :laugh:

And we shot horrible!! We had 105 attempts but only made 40 (38%) while Suns had 87 FGA and made 43 (49%). 

No one also played more than 26 mins. Another first time! I guess it's also because we got blown out, huh?  Hmm...it must be because Erik Daniels played for 6 mins. :laugh:

I think Kings will do much better once we play our last home vs Suns! :king: GO KINGS!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Twix said:


> House leads in scoring with 17 points?!
> 
> Tag TIED with Bibby in assists with 5! I think this is the first time that's happen. :laugh:
> 
> ...


I think without Peja, Eddie might be our best shooter. He seems to be consistant when he gets playing time.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Box Score


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Game Photos*


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Suns burn Kings on way to playoffs


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Suns Outshine Kings  



> Stoudemire, the league's only player ranked in the top 10 in scoring and shooting percentage, made 9-of-10 shots and outscored the Kings by one point in the third quarter. During a five-minute stretch, he scored 14 of 16 Suns points.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

LJD said:


> Hey guys, I looked through and I think my score prediction was closest. I predicted 111-100 Suns, you can check my post. Do I get 2500 points or was someone else closer?


*500.00 points donated to LJD successfully!  *


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> *500.00 points donated to LJD successfully!  *


Congrats LJD. :clap:

Keep playing. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah, it feel bad to lose this game but what can you do. No Peja and playing one of the best teams will do this to you. 

They might beat us again when they come to Sactown. :nonono:


COME BACK SOON PEJA!!! :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

More pics...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

One thing that struck me in this game is that almost all of our players had 20+ minutes and noone had even 30. Thats a good way to rest the guys for the playoffs. I think Adelman has something in mind. :groucho:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yeah, it feel bad to lose this game but what can you do. No Peja and playing one of the best teams will do this to you.
> 
> They might beat us again when they come to Sactown. :nonono:
> 
> ...


 Hopefully the Suns will have already clinched the #1 seed and they won't play all their guys.

The transition defense stunk and that Amare guy is good:sigh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Hopefully the Suns will have already clinched the #1 seed and they won't play all their guys.
> 
> The transition defense stunk and that Amare guy is good:sigh:


He always seems to be playing well against us. :sad:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

To me, this was the least frustrating loss of the season, the Suns have the best record in basketball, we were on the road, we were short-handed, and by losing we have a better shot at a more advantageous seeding.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

What are the Kings worth to this community? 



> In next week's Forum, readers and community leaders offer their views on that question and on a new arena. Join in by sending your views, in no more than 200 words, to [email protected], or to Forum, P.O. Box 15779, 2100 Q St., Sacramento CA 95852.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

This month in Kings history 



> April 18, 1991
> 
> Duane Causwell occasionally offered glimpses of promise. But the glimpses never turned into anything permanent.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Joe D's countdown 



> A pretty good starting five and a sixth man could be assembled from the talent not returning to the postseason. The Countdown takes a look at this fantasy team we'll call American Idle.
> 
> 1. Kevin Garnett, Minnesota
> 2. Kobe Bryant, Lakers
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA beat: Here's to the winners (and a few losers) 



> Scoring was up, the Lakers were down.
> 
> Fresh faces named Ben, Dwight and Emeka were ushered in, and nine coaches were out, either by their own accord or someone else's. The inspired return of Grant Hill was beyond good, the boorish Portland Trail Blazers were typically bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings notes: Kings play on without Peja 



> PHOENIX - The seriousness of Peja Stojakovic's left groin strain has yet to be determined, but coach Rick Adelman said his sharpshooting forward would be on the bench with injured center Brad Miller for the Kings' remaining regular-season games.
> 
> *Adelman, who has made a habit of surviving injury and adversity, called Stojakovic's groin strain "mild," yet he is planning for the worst-case scenario - the possibility that the Kings' scoring leader (20.1) won't be ready for the playoff opener.*
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ailene Voisin: Kings fans earn high marks on arena tour 



> Greg Boeck is a journalist, not a fan. He admits to being jaded, travel-weary and professionally cleansed of any and all rooting interests. Yet in an attempt to discover how the other half lives - those who purchase their own tickets, concessions and travel arrangements to NBA games, etc. - USA Today's senior writer went arena-hopping for 124 days, traveling an exhausting 43,000 miles by air and by auto.
> 
> He really needed that chair massage and margarita in San Antonio's SBC Center. He enjoyed the waitress service in Denver's Pepsi Center. He refused to patronize the barber shop in Indiana's Conseco Fieldhouse but characterized a stroll along the memorabilia-framed concourses as "a grand experience."
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Wilting in desert 



> The Kings can't keep up with Phoenix and are caught by Houston.
> 
> PHOENIX - There are many ways to lose an NBA game, but relenting to pressure and aggressiveness is not supposed to be an option for one of the league's better teams.
> 
> ...











Mike Bibby finds the going rough around the basket thanks to Phoenix’s Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

> With 4:20 left in the third quarter, Kings coach Rick Adelman had seen enough. He called a timeout and removed all his starters after the Suns' 62-52 halftime lead had ballooned to 89-63 on Amare Stoudemire's two-handed alley-oop dunk off a Steve Nash pass.


Wow, that's pretty bad. 

I guess it's OK that I missed the game.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Twix said:


> Wow, that's pretty bad.
> 
> I guess it's OK that I missed the game.


I saw the alley on highlights looked like Nash was shooting the ball as he was going out of bounds and then Amare throws it down.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Wow, that's pretty bad.
> 
> I guess it's OK that I missed the game.


I think we all missed it. :laugh:

It's like we knew what was going to happen. :nonono:


----------

